# Practice in the Park



## wushuguy (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's a clip of the guys in the park + me in my small office space. Only enough room at work to do some turning stances.... but I was timing my hand speed, it appears to average about .1875 seconds per punch, or somewhat faster than 5 punches per second, so I think I'm still a bit slow compared to those guys who punch really fast...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking good!

When I try to swing my balisong that fast, I invariably end up sliced.


----------

